# Melatonin for hair regrowth



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I've seen this mentioned a lot lately, and have been very curious about how this actually works. I personally take melatonin, and administer it to Venus as well in times of high anxiety for her. But I had never heard of it helping regrow hair (in animals and humans as I found out). So, in case anyone had more questions about dosage, or how it works, these are some links I found regarding the subject:

Melatonin Therapy for Canine Alopecia (Hair Loss in Dogs) - Nashville

K9contenders • Melatonin Therapy for Canine Alopecia (Hair Loss in Dogs)

How to Dose Melatonin for Hair Loss in Dogs, Cats and Ferrets

http://www.kipridge.com/krb-melatonin.pdf


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

I was floored when my vet recommend it but it made sense.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Anyone know what dosage to give a 5lb chi? I want to use this tonight to help with anxiety and fire works


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

I knew a lady that did ferret rescue & they give melatonin to ferrets for hair regrowth as well. Who da thunk it?


----------

